# Google Fiber



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

halfamp said:


> https://fiber.google.com/about/
> 
> Starts in Kansas City. Thoughts? Surprised its taken this long for someone to roll out fiber to people's houses. I personally think google is on a mission to have a monopoly on everything in the world eventually.



We have had fiber in homes here in NJ for years. Fios. Very fast and decent service.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They have been talking about fibre to the door here for ages but have not seen it yet.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

I roughed a few houses that were fiber to the home in Riley, KS (100 miles west of KC). And that was decade ago. It was really bizarre because the area was rural. Fiber came into their box, out came cable TV, internet, phone. Combined bill less than a DSL at the time.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

eejack said:


> We have had fiber in homes here in NJ for years. Fios. Very fast and decent service.


Just out of curiousity, what does it cost? My brother in law works for comcast / xfinity and he said their fastest data package was at 320 mbps for over $200 a month.. I'd imagine anyone with fiber is paying at least more than that.
I'm no expert on ISPs so I guess I just thought this was anyones first foray into fiber, just kinda curious now as to what the current ISPs charge for fiber service


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

etb said:


> I roughed a few houses that were fiber to the home in Riley, KS (100 miles west of KC). And that was decade ago. It was really bizarre because the area was rural. Fiber came into their box, out came cable TV, internet, phone. Combined bill less than a DSL at the time.


I only pulled fiber into and throughout one home in Hutchinson. The owner of a major grocery store chain. I have no idea if he ever used it because it was in the early 90's and fiber optic transmitters and recievers were $900 each.

(This guy had a full sized basketball court in his basement!)


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> I only pulled fiber into and throughout one home in Hutchinson. The owner of a major grocery store chain. I have no idea if he ever used it because it was in the early 90's and fiber optic transmitters and recievers were $900 each.
> 
> (This guy had a full sized basketball court in his basement!)


Interesting! I'm sure I could guess who but won't on here.

The fiber for us was all hands-off, we just provided power for the converter and all the homeruns of vid voice & data. Unfortunately we were packed and gone before the fiber company placed their converter boxes & piped fiber to the houses so we never got to see it in action.

Also I got to thinking and checked, and that was only 2007 (not 2002); time flys!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

eejack said:


> We have had fiber in homes here in NJ for years. Fios. Very fast and decent service.


Same here. Is yours from Verizon as well?

Did Google buy out an existing telcom to do this? Or is it from scratch?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

etb said:


> Interesting! I'm sure I could guess who but won't on here.
> 
> The fiber for us was all hands-off, we just provided power for the converter and all the homeruns of vid voice & data. Unfortunately we were packed and gone before the fiber company placed their converter boxes & piped fiber to the houses so we never got to see it in action.
> 
> Also I got to thinking and checked, and that was only 2007 (not 2002); time flys!


I'm sure you and every other Kansan could guess. I was working for Butch at SNC.

Sheeps n Cows. :whistling2: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Google is doing it from scratch


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm...if this is successful the Google boys can buy a private 747 soon.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Hmm...if this is successful the Google boys can buy a private 747 soon.


I am sure they have something faster.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mdfriday said:


> I am sure they have something faster.


They have a fleet of private jets, but there's always room for another.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Since Google has so much money laying around, and they want to know every last little thing about every one of us, why don't they just pay each of us a million to let a CIA/Google guy camp out in our living rooms? That fiber is a two way pipe by the way.....:001_huh:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Since Google has so much money laying around, and they want to know every last little thing about every one of us, why don't they just pay each of us a million to let a CIA/Google guy camp out in our living rooms? That fiber is a two way pipe by the way.....:001_huh:


Now Mike you wouldn't be suggesting that Google and the CIA are somehow cooperating, are you? That's sounds like a conspiracy. :laughing:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Here in Canada we have Telus Optik. It's TV, phone and internet combined, although you can separate them out. It's fairly affordable.

http://www.telus.com/content/internet/optik/

Shaw also has a similar internet service, but it's 1gbps and is expensive.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been working Fiber To The Premise and Fiber To The Curb here in Johnson county Kansas since the early 90's at Southwestern Bell (now AT&T). Google is building out their network from scratch. They are only running fiber to neighborhoods that will beneift the expense of building the network. Customers must pre-register by Sept 9 if they are interested in Google fiber. If there is enough interest they will build it out. Google had a big stink over placement of the fiber on the poles. If they placed the cable up near the electrical wires they would have to pay Kansas City Board of Public Utilities rent and use qualified electricians for the installs. If they place the fiber in the telecom space they would pay rent to the poles owner and could use telecom contractors for the installs. I still have not heard what the outcome is. I am very interested in this since it's in my hometown and would like to become a contractor doing installs. Googles network is 100 megs.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Verizon Fios - fast, reliable, and affordable fiber to the house!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

halfamp said:


> Just out of curiousity, what does it cost? My brother in law works for comcast / xfinity and he said their fastest data package was at 320 mbps for over $200 a month.. I'd imagine anyone with fiber is paying at least more than that.
> I'm no expert on ISPs so I guess I just thought this was anyones first foray into fiber, just kinda curious now as to what the current ISPs charge for fiber service


I think it is 90 bucks a month, internet, phone and television. I don't know how fast - at least as fast as cable. I switch back and forth every year to keep my costs down.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Peter D said:


> Same here. Is yours from Verizon as well?


Yes, Verizon.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verizon_FiOS


----------

